# عمرو اديب وعادل حمودة و تفاصيل خناقة علاء و جمال مبارك و لماذا لم يتم القضاء على الثورة بالقوة



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XBq2NoyLK-8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## geegoo (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا صديقي ...


----------



## عمادفايز (13 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على الفيديو​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 فبراير 2011)

كمية فساد فى البلد بانت اليومين الى فاتو ما تتوصفش​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2011)

*تفاصيل المشادة بين جمال وعلاء مبارك بعد تنحى مبارك*

[YOUTUBE]qC-rU42-wDk&feature=player_embedded#at=63[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

